
Boeing Given Long List of Proposed Fixes for 737 Max Return - jonbaer
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-08-03/boeing-given-long-list-of-proposed-fixes-for-737-max-to-return
======
zw123456
IMHO: Boeing should give up on the 737, it's a lost cause. Write it off and
repurpose the facilities and people to working on an electric plane. Smaller
capacity, more personalized and environmentally friendly. It just seems like
they are clinging to the past. Maybe they need to make a bold step into the
future instead ?

